# Our little farm...



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

I currently own;
9 pigeons
2 chukars
3 rabbits
1 betta
2 dogs
2 cats
5 chickens
8 ringneck doves
1 parrot

Ok, not a whole lot. This summer though, we had well over 40 chickens, 5 geese, 10 ducks, 15 pigeons, 6 chukars, 5 goats, 2 sheep and.. Well, I think that's it.. :dunno: all I know was it was a LOT lol.

Well, anywho here's our little posse. I call my self a farm on stasis, lol.

So the pigeons are racers. They're bred for meat, racing and show. Racing first, show second. And then sometimes we have extra squabs or just need more meat in the freezer. 


Then the chukars. Not sure what Im doing with them, but I love their flighty butts, lol. I'm going to raise some more for my friend come spring, and might have some for myself. Never eaten chukar before, be a cool experience. I HOPE I have a male / female pair so I can have eggs to hatch, lol.

And then rabbits. Got 2 does free off CL and got a buck by trading our geese. Meat, but haven't had any babes yet. One of the does is a purebred thrianta, and is worth a lot actually, lol. 4 years old, too! She was advertised as 2 years old, haha. And then her friend should (can't confirm) be a 1 year old mini Rex. The buck is a silver fox mix.

And chickens! I kept my 3 Seremas, and then the 2 chicks our Serema hatched out. 




















Here's one of my Serema hens. She is sick, and has a personal diaper, and gets to roam the house (well, will to when she feels better). She was by the heater vent, and i took off the vent, and I left, and came back to this, LOL. She propped her feet on either side of the vent, and let the warm air flow over her body, haha. 

Is that it? Oh.. The cats and dogs? Uuuugh, ok, lol. We got one cat, ahh, 8 years Ago? Shy but mean, lol. Great hunter! One year started bringing us dead baby bunnies... :shock: :shock: she's declawed. Indoor / outdoor cat, got her declawed because she would spend so much time outside she rarely ate.or something like that, idk, I was young at the time. She still kills plenty of birds though, yaaaay.. :| Her name is Tia. And then our second cat we got a few months ago, he never really got named, LOL. We just call him 'Fat Cat'. He's fat! We got him as a clawed cat.. Yyeeaah he's declawed. :roll: 

And then our dogs. We got Glacier - our Australian Cattle dog or 'Blue Heeler' - from a local breeder. Thinking now, she might've been a back yard breeder, but she also could've been just a really good breeder... Hmm.. I was young then too, LOL. And I was just happy to get a puppy. We got her when she was 6 weeks old, because her mom started to get annoyed by all the puppies and was rejecting them, LOL. If that doesn't say her energy level, then nothing will. For the first ~4 years of her life, she needed at least 6 hours of pure exercise. She's mellowing out now. And then we have Ginger, our Australian dog mix we got from the pound. She instantly bonded to me and is just a darling! A bit stocky, but sweet. And she came knowing her name SO well we just couldn't change it. She's a sweety, but acts like she used to be abused  which is awful, but she's VERY well trained,so I don't know why someone would abuse a well trained dog, or even train a dog well enough and abuse them ??? Maybe she was abused as she was trained ??? No idea.


Ok, I forgot the parrot and doves, lol. We have 8 ringneck doves, and 1 indian ringneck Parrokeet. I love my parrot, and the doves are sweet, but flighty.








So here's one of the doves. I mostly photograph her because she became sick, and her future owners have oh-so-patient waiting for her to heal  another 3 weeks. Ahh! 

Ok, Ill edit in the pics. One sec


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok so I can't edit any more D: oops. 










































Kiwi! 

























This Is our Mini Rex. She was especially sweet this day









































Chukars O
~|~
/ \


Our buck rabbit ~
























He was playing dead in one of them lol


More doves!










































In the first pic Fat Cat was staring at a pair of budgies we had  lol


Ok Im getting bored organizing these. If you want a story behind the pic just ask.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks! I really love my babes. 

Also, I may be getting some more bettas, which is exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

